
Ask HN: Good strategies for finding jobs with companies in specific fields? - _-___________-_
There are plenty of job&#x2F;contract-search websites focused on location (or lack thereof), or tech. What are some good strategies for finding jobs in any location, or using any tech, but in specific fields?<p>For example, I have deep passions for travel and aviation, as well as enduring interests in embedded software and telephony. I&#x27;ve typically found that I perform much better in roles that engage at least one of my passions&#x2F;interests. What are some good strategies for searching for jobs in certain &quot;verticals&quot;, i.e. companies involved in specific fields?
======
hola_mundo
I've done similar things in the past. My two cents:

1) Sign up for a free Crunchbase trial.

2) Search for companies that fit your criteria (Crunchbase can do precise /
granular searches)

3) Add names of promising companies to a spreadsheet

4) After the list has a few dozen names, cancel Crunchbase account

5) Google the CEO or CTO of each company

6) Find their email address (try [https://hunter.io/](https://hunter.io/) or
just Google the person in depth and you'll often find a public email)

7) Write cold email explaining: your specific skills _and_ 1-2 sentences on
why you're passionate about their industry.

8) End email with a specific ask: if you're hiring, would you have 15 minutes
to chat next week?

------
codegeek
Start with researching companies. This will be manual but quality work. I
would literally google "companies in travel and aviation" or something like
that. Then spend 20-30 mins on each company. Rinse and repeat.

